# My New Lady



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

My snake dealer slash new found friend gave me this adult female asiatic rhinoceros beetle. I know it'll only live a few more months but until then, i might as well enjoy her company.

She borrows a lot and flies a lot at dawn too which is kinda noisy lol


----------



## susiemccormick (Oct 15, 2013)

thats a HUGE bug!!!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Coooool!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha i know! Thanks!


----------



## hlsiefken (Jan 23, 2014)

Neat!!


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha thanks! Someone in another forum said this was male though.. hmm


----------



## OMGitsJenn (Sep 14, 2013)

Holy crap that's huge.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

That is actually smaller than what i usually catch when i was younger haha


----------

